# Surfside 6-3-13



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Arrived at daybreak and fished until 2pm. Ended up with 1 21", 1 20", 1 18" and 1 16".


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Dinner


----------

